# Dental care for dry food eater ?



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

my boy is turning 6 months soon and is finishing teething.

As you can imaging he has shiny white teeth for now 

I feed him dry food kibbles (raw is not an option for me now) 

I would love to hear your tips / tricks for keeping healthy white teeth 

I don't mind if it includes occasional raw feeding I just can't manage daily raw meals

It would be great if it is doesn't' include brushing teeth 

Thanks


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Raw turkey neck, whenever you can give him one.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Beef neck bone....wonderful convolutions on this bone...gets in all those hard to get places when your doggy won't floss.

SuperG


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Raw turkey neck, whenever you can give him one.


Would chicken neck work ? (much easier and cheaper to find in my side of the world)

Thank you 


SuperG said:


> Beef neck bone....wonderful convolutions on this bone...gets in all those hard to get places when your doggy won't floss.
> 
> SuperG


How often can/should I give ? can they be freezed ? 

thank you


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

My dogs all eat primarily kibble and I don't do a thing special for teeth. I do have some nylabones and old marrow bones lying around the house and they will chew them. I've only had one dog that needed a dental, I think he just has genetically icky teeth (he's a mutt, rescue).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with the raw bones, as they have natural enzymes that help break down the gunk on the back teeth. 
If you can't get turkey necks, then any part of the chicken is fine...though the chicken necks are so small, most dogs just swallow them whole without much chewing.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Raw bones. With three dogs, feeding RAW isn't an option for me. I do give them RAW marrow bones to chew on several times a week for about an hour. All three have pearly whites!


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

ChouMaKen said:


> \
> 
> How often can/should I give ? can they be freezed ?
> 
> thank you


I suppose beef neck bones can be given on a regular basis if you choose....maybe a couple a week for teeth cleaning purposes...or whenever their teeth start to show any sign of buildup/staining or calculus...or his breath starts to smell a bit.

I freeze the ones I buy along with most everything else I feed my dog raw.

My last shepherd had EPI hence she ate a horribly soft diet, pulverized kibble with water and pancreatic enzymes soaked into it. Her teeth and breath become terrible and the vets solution was a dental cleaning....I would have done it until I was told they would have to knock my dog out for the cleaning procedure. I decided to give my dog a beef neck bone and it was amazing what happened. After the first bone, her teeth were completely different...the greenish tartar/calculus buildup was mostly gone however there was a bit of bleeding along the gum lines but that was to be expected. And her breath lost that foul odor as well.

I think starting with a softer neck bone ( chicken or turkey ) as others suggested wouldn't be a bad idea if you have any reservations about giving raw bones to your pup. If he handles those well, you might try beef and pork neck bones which are much harder. There are times when my dog gets to the last smaller portion of a beef or pork neck bone after she has gnawed most of it down and I will take it from her so she isn't tempted to swallow it down.....just me being a bit paranoid I guess.....

Oh, I have also heard that green tripe has benefits regarding dental health as well....

Super G


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Raw bones such as turkey necks, beef necks, and beef knuckle bones will help keep teeth clean. Be careful with marrow bones because some dogs are aggressive chewers and can break teeth with these. Chicken necks can be fed, but these bones are very small and will be gone in one bite with a GSD. I would avoid feeding chicken necks if your dog is a gulper because these bones can be a choking hazard. Pork bones can be good for teeth cleaning as well, but I don't know about the safety of feeding raw pork in your part of the world. I agree that dental health has a genetic component. My two 7 year old dogs have been raised on the same diet and their teeth are like night and day, even after one having her teeth cleaned professionally.


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

Guys I am back 

after some research I am able to get my hand easily on backbones and rib bones (marrow bones, knuckles / turkey next not available her)

I tried to give him that twice or trice and he chew them happily and ate the whole thing.

Is it ok to keep on giving him back bones (vertebrae) ? is it ok if he eats it?

Thanks


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

maybe a small bump ?

thanks


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

What do the backbones come from? Cows/Pigs ?? I would guess either should be okay.

I have always heard that weight bearing bones are generally better for "recreational" bones but not so much consumption but I give my shepherd calf leg bones and she chews those easily enough.

Excerpt from The Importance of Raw Bones for Dogs and Cats


*Edible bones* are the hollow, non weight-bearing bones of birds (typically chicken wings and chicken and turkey necks). They are soft, pliable, don't contain marrow, and can be easily crushed in a meat grinder.
These bones provide calcium, phosphorus and trace minerals to a raw food diet. (When you feed meals containing edible bones, you should not supplement with bone meal.)


*Recreational bones* are the big beef or bison femur or hip bones filled with marrow. They don't supply much nutrition (because they should be gnawed on only, not chewed up and swallowed), but they do provide great mental stimulation and oral health benefits.
When your dog chews on a raw recreational bone, especially a meaty one with cartilage and soft tissue still attached, his teeth get the equivalent of a good brushing and flossing. This helps to break down tartar and reduces the risk of gum disease.




SuperG


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

tx SuperG

it's sheep backbone, the local butcher gives them away for free, so if they are good for dental care it would be great (but Neo eats them all)


----------

